# Question regarding Broadway Big Band with Finale Human Playback.



## ag75 (Jun 8, 2015)

I recently switched back to Finale, after several years with Sibelius, and I am going to start working on some big band charts soon. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with using Broadway Big Band with the Finales Human Playback feature? Is it possible to play back finale through this library? 

Thanks.

Andrew


----------



## JT (Jun 9, 2015)

To play BBB with Finale you'll have to create your own custom set of Human Playback preferences for this library.

Finale's default HP preferences are written for Garritan. Make a copy of that default set, name it BBB or whatever, and go through the instruments changing the parameters to what BBB requires. 

For example, in the screenshot is the default preferences for winds, showing a C2 keyswitch triggers the basic sound. You'll need to remove any filters which specify Garritan, and change the parameters to what you need. You'll need to create new ones for all of the techniques which you have at your disposal. For example, if you have a "shake" sample. You'll need to add that as a custom technique, specify what keyswitch or CC triggers this, save and you're done. Then in your score, add the word "shake" as an text expression, and that will trigger that sound.

It's time consuming to do, but once it's done, it's done. I've never tried this library, so I can't guarantee what your results will be like. I've created custom HP preferences for Sable, and while it doesn't match what I can do in a DAW, it's better than FINale's default playback.

If you do this, I would first just create a few HP instrument techniques and try them. Making sure that you understand the concept before you spend a couple hours doing this for the entire library.

Good luck.


----------



## ag75 (Jul 9, 2015)

I've been offline with this for a while, so thank you for your great response to my question. Im anxious to try this.


----------



## ag75 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm also still so in love with Note Performer for Sibelius. It's hard to let go.


----------

